# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Law & Order: UK Spoilers 11 Jan 2010

## Perdita

Monday, 11 January 2010, 9:00PM - 10:00PM


The cream of British acting talent are back together for the second series of the hugely successful âLaw & Order: UKâ.

Ep1 Samaritan

A tragic communication error between police officers leaves young PC Nick Bentley caught in the cross-fire of armed drug-dealers with no back-up. DC Ronnie Brooks (Bradley Walsh) and DC Matt Devlin (Jamie Bamber) investigate, following the lead of the drug gang to small-time dealer, Theo Carson.

However, Theoâs story shakes the officers and their boss, DI Natalie Chandler (Harriet Walter). He claims a second police officer, Ray Griffin (Jamie Foreman) was standing nearby, doing nothing, whilst his partner bled to death. A partner who was gay.

Could Theo be telling the truth? Could there be any connection to an extreme religious group within the force which seems to discriminate against homosexuals?

James Steel (Ben Daniels) and Alesha Phillips (Freema Agyeman) of the CPS feel the case has to be pursued. Director of the CPS, George Castle (Bill Paterson), thinks otherwise. To pursue such a case would be institutional suicide, damaging the delicate relationship they have with the uniformed police beyond repair.

How far should they go to hold one person accountable for a drop in the standards of public office? How far will the force close ranks to protect their own? Will it be enough to shift the foundations of the CPSâ ârock solid case?â 

From itv.com

----------


## Abigail

Great news, loved this first time around. 

I thought there was going to be a second part to the first series?

----------

